# Possible Purchase Small Legs and Hooves?



## AppyCrazy (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## AppyCrazy (Mar 2, 2013)

Sorry, I don't know how to put up more than on pic at a time. 

I am really excited about him because it sounds like he is exactly what I'm looking for, but if I am not allowed to put these up because he is not my horse, feel free to delete. These are the pics from the ad so I thought it would be okay.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

It looks like he may toe out a bit in the front, but he doesn'tlook particularly fine boned to me. He look like a nice guy! Good Luck!!

Nancy


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

This horse doesn't look too terribly fine boned to me, but I can't get a really good view of his hooves. My guy has the typical tiny QH feet, and they haven't been very problematic over the years. Look nice and dainty though!


----------



## AppyCrazy (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you guys that makes me feel better. I'll get better pics on Thurs. instead of Tues. we just moved the time back due to weather.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

With those pictures, it's hard to tell much of anything for sure. He doesn't _appear_ to be all that fine-boned (no more than any other average stock horse anyway) but he may be a little back at the knee.

Then again, the small pictures and his markings may be throwing me off.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Better pictures needed to say anything about this horse.. photos with NO tack standing as close to square as possible please


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

He looks very cute and up to what you'd be asking of him. His bone looks quite normal to me, and the only faults I find are a thick throatlatch and he _might_ be calf-kneed, judging by and enlargement of the first photo. It looks like he's barefoot and his heels look low - maybe that's what you're seeing? Watch for soreness when you try him, and be sure to do at least a basic PPE.


----------



## AppyCrazy (Mar 2, 2013)

I'll be going out to look at him Thursday, so I'll get some better pictures then, and be sure to put them up. 



Weezilla;3769042 His bone looks quite normal to me said:


> might[/I] be calf-kneed, judging by and enlargement of the first photo. It looks like he's barefoot and his heels look low - maybe that's what you're seeing? Watch for soreness when you try him, and be sure to do at least a basic PPE.


Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what is calf kneed, and would it cause him to be unsound in the future? 
She says she has always used a barefoot trimmer, and she's owned him since he was a yearling. I would be having a regular farrier trim and shoe if necessary. Would there be long term affects to having his heels low his whole life if I fixed them as soon as possible?


----------



## AppyCrazy (Mar 2, 2013)

I'll be going out to look at him Thursday, so I'll get some better pictures then, and be sure to put them up. 



Weezilla;3769042 His bone looks quite normal to me said:


> might[/I] be calf-kneed, judging by and enlargement of the first photo. It looks like he's barefoot and his heels look low - maybe that's what you're seeing? Watch for soreness when you try him, and be sure to do at least a basic PPE.


Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what is calf kneed? Could it cause him to be unsound in the future? 
She says she has always used a barefoot trimmer, and she's owned him since he was a yearling. I would be having a regular farrier trim and shoe if necessary. Would there be long term affects to having his heels low his whole life if I fixed them as soon as possible?


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

Here's some info with drawings about different leg sets.
Google Image Result for http://horses-arizona.com/pages/articles/legset/g0284301.gif

It sounds as though I've worried you. As I said, from the one still shot, which isn't a good conformation photo, he MIGHT....MIGHT! - be calf-kneed. And his heels MIGHT be low. Its impossible to tell from the photos shown. The best thing for you to do is to go and try him and see if you like riding him. Bring a preferably knowledgable friend who can help you take some photos of him without the saddle from the side, from directly in front, and directly behind - all after you've squared him up. Then do a PPE with a vet you trust. 

Good luck. I think he's very cute and well worth a look.


----------



## AppyCrazy (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you for the site. I enjoyed reading about it. 
Don't worry I wasn't worried, just curious. I appreciate having the knowledge of what to look for when going to look at him. I'll make sure to read more about it incase he is a tad cow kneed I'll know how it would affect him so that I could weigh that into my decision. And I'll be sure to get a PPE so at least I'll know he isn't currently lame or sick. Thank you for everyone's thoughts, and I can't wait to see what you'll see with some proper pics!


----------



## Ima Free Spirit (Oct 2, 2013)

Got upright front pasterns, pictures need to be closer as they are to far away and blurry. Upright front pasterns will cause a shorter and choppier ride and even more if it matches his angle of shoulder. Looks a nice horse, def be able to trail ride and even western lower comps to  happy trails.


----------



## AppyCrazy (Mar 2, 2013)

K I went and looked at him. He in not really the horse for me, but thank you all who responded.


----------

